# Internal keyboard disappears



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

So when I plug in a USB mouse dongle into my USB hub I can no longer us the internal keyboard for search google ,keyboard won’t show up,but if I pull out the dongle from USB hub,keyboard appears.Anything the settings to fix this or is this another bug within the device ?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

It is not just that, but when you connect a bluetooth keyboard you will end up in the same situation. Last night, I figured out a workaround:

In the Play Store, find a different keyboard (it doesn't really matter which one, just get a different one). Go to the settings, give the keyboard access, and then set it as your default keyboard. Now, when you are in something like Google search, if you hit the enter key the floating keyboard will pop up and you can navigate to the "Go/Return" button on there.

It's imperfect, but it works.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> It is not just that, but when you connect a bluetooth keyboard you will end up in the same situation. Last night, I figured out a workaround:
> 
> In the Play Store, find a different keyboard (it doesn't really matter which one, just get a different one). Go to the settings, give the keyboard access, and then set it as your default keyboard. Now, when you are in something like Google search, if you hit the enter key the floating keyboard will pop up and you can navigate to the "Go/Return" button on there.
> 
> It's imperfect, but it works.


Thanks, great idea.I will give this a try.


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a RII mini bluetooth keyboard I use with my Nvidia Shields and 4K F*restick unfortunately I can't pair any other bluetooth remote or keyboard to it. Only other bluetooth device I've been able to pair to my Tivo is Bluetooth Headset


----------



## Andrew Obermayer (Dec 18, 2020)

fattymcbuckles said:


> Thanks, great idea.I will give this a try.


Excellent suggestion. Totally works. Just remember after you install the new keyboard to setting -> device preferences -> keyboard and change from gboard to the new keyboard as default. Thanks.


----------

